# Sage Smart grinder Pro problems



## Tiki (5 mo ago)

I have a Sage Smart grinder Pro which is about 5 yeras old but does not get massive use, Recently when grinding it just leaves half ground beans in the top of the top Burr, It has been regularly cleaned out and i stripped it and thoroughly cleaned everything thing on the top,Burrs washers etc, whatever i do it has the same problem , only if i go for a course grind does and coffee come out, When on Expresso nothing comes out, I cleaned all the grooves and the "chute" from the machine that goes down into the portafilter, I googled thus and there is not much help(found a guy in Indonesia? with similar problem), but i think he might of replaced the burrs(mine look fine) , So do i just buy a new one or try again, it is so frustrating 
Thanks


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi, some pictures or even a video will probably help members to diagnose your possible fault


----------



## rsn4534 (7 mo ago)

You might try adjusting your burrs from the inside. You should only do one step at a time, below is a video to give you a helping hand:


----------



## Tiki (5 mo ago)

Thanks i have tried adjusting the burrs with no noticeable difference


----------



## Tiki (5 mo ago)

, here is a You Tube clip similar to what i am getting


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Similar....any chance you can post a video or some pictures please.


----------



## Tiki (5 mo ago)

Here is a video/picture, the beans just sit at the top and grinds do too iCloud


----------



## rsn4534 (7 mo ago)

Try contacting Sage/Breville. It almost looks like you need new burrs (they are cheap) but I am hesitant to suggest that, have you spend money and then that's not it.


----------



## Tiki (5 mo ago)

Thanks they only seem to list an upper burr kit at £18.95 and no lower one


----------

